# Any contact with Holiday Club (Suntide Beach Resort)?



## KarenL (Dec 22, 2007)

Just last month I contacted the holiday club ('lavitha_m.debtors@theholidayclub.com') and easily paid my 2008 levy. However, now, after three emails to this same address attempting to pay my 2009 levy, I have heard nothing. 
Has anyone out there successfully contacted them lately?
Thanks
Karen


----------



## coyote (Jan 8, 2008)

Karen

This is the person I usually have contact with at Suntide. albertha_j.debtors@theholidayclub.com. She has always been most helpful.
However, I just tried to email her and the email came back as undeliverable.

I have just tried the email you provided to see if that works. I will let you know.

C


----------



## coyote (Feb 1, 2008)

I have heard from the resort by using this email address. I hope this is helpful for you. lavitha_m.debtors@theholidayclub.com


----------

